# G-Code Holster Exchange



## Karoshi (Jul 12, 2012)

Not sure how many people have seen this, but G-Code is getting ready to kick off a "Cash for Clunkers" holster exchange program. I don't personally own one of their holsters yet, but I have a spare Serpa that I will be sending in. Anyone own a G-Code holster and care to share their experiences?

TLDR version: _Send us your holster (can be made by any manufacture except G-CODE. Cordura, Leather, and Soft Nylon are non-qualifiers (Do not send them) with completed form and we will e-mail you a Coupon for 25% OFF your next, online, G-Code purchase! *YES; 25% OFF!*_

G-Code Cash for Clunkers form version:

The rules are simple:
1) Select a holster from your collection of “never use anymore” or “wish I had a better” holsters. Condition is not a factor. This holster; however, must be of the thermo formed variety (plastic). to qualify. It can be made by any manufacture except G-CODE. Cordura, Leather, and Soft Nylon are non-qualifiers (Do not send them).
2) Go to www.tacticalholsters.com ; then click on the “Downloads tab and down load your CFC form and rules. Print out the Form and fill it out completely.
3) Send us your holster with completed form and we will e-mail you a Coupon for 25% OFF your next, online, G-Code purchase! YES; 25% OFF!
4) You will be emailed; within 48 hours after we receive the holster, with your 25% off coupon.
5) Only ONE entry per person. Those who do not follow the rules will not play.
6) Contest becomes active once we have 50 Facebook shares (_currently at 29_) so spread the word starting now!


----------

